# Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Extreme



## Anilman (11. September 2020)

Hi
weiss einer irgendwas über die neue wärmeleitpaste???

rein von den daten her soll sie nen tick besser sein ggü der "normalen" kryonaut"

85€ für 90Anwendungen

rote farbe









						Thermal Grizzly High Performance Cooling Solutions - Kryonaut Extreme
					

Hochwertige Wärmeleitlösungen für Computerchips




					www.thermal-grizzly.com


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. September 2020)

Ist doch die, die der8auer schon seit Monaten in seinen Videos verwendet. Wird dann wohl seinen Grund haben, wenn Roman das macht ^^

Für mich als "Otto-Normal" (soweit man hier im PCGHX Forum davon reden kann ) käme es allerdings nicht in Frage, 85€ für Wärmeleitpaste auszugeben. Bis ich 90 Anwendungen erreicht habe, ist das Zeug schon drei Mal eingetrocknet. Wäre zumindest meine Befürchtung...


----------



## NatokWa (11. September 2020)

Schnell trocknet Wärmeleitpaste net aus wenn die Tube/Spritze ordentlich verschlossen wird. 

Wenn ich dran denke das ich mir damals für den Umbau der 680 GTX auf WaKü ne 20g Spritze MX4 Paste gekauft habe und da bis heute noch gut 3/4 drin sind ...... *g*


----------



## Anilman (11. September 2020)

Ich würde nur gerne wissen wie groß der Unterschied ist zum normalen kryonaut

aber ich denke da wird es dennoch kaum unterschiede geben 1-2c dürfte es "kühler sein.

dadurch das ich neue paste brauche für die neue xbox und cpu kühler usw gucke ich halt nach etwas besserem xD

leider finde ich nirgends tests....

er sagte ja im gespräch mit gamers nexus Das ne neue paste kommen wird was 1 jahr gedauert hat aber kaum infos darüber außer das ich weiss das ich es bestellen kann xD


----------



## drstoecker (11. September 2020)

Für den normalen Betrieb soll die nix sein, nur für extrem oc!


----------



## Finallin (11. September 2020)

Ich meine auch das Roman in einem seiner Videos erwähnt hat das diese Wärmeleitpaste speziell für hohe negative Temperaturen gedacht ist. Also extrem OC mit flüssig Stickstoff/Helium. - 85€ für 90 Anwendungen, falls das stimmt sind zwar noch ok in meinem Augen, aber die Menge benötigt man normalerweise nicht, da kaufe ich lieber wenn ich es brauche ne Spritze Flüssigmetall. Da habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen für mich mit gemacht.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. September 2020)

Der Witz ist ja, Flüssigmetall ist beim Wärmewiderstand und bei der Schichtdicke deutlich besser und trocknet auf Nickel nicht ein, hat aber Risiken in der Anwendung.


----------



## Anilman (11. September 2020)

Ich hoffe irgend einer testet die zahnpasta mal 

will auf die xbox und meiner cpu nur gutes zeug drauf machen.

flüssig metall definitiv nicht bei mir.
Da ich hier auch paar kollegen habe die zocken kann ich ja teilen.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. September 2020)

Schlechter als normales Kryonaut wird es kaum sein, und auch sonst nehmen sich Wärmeleitpasten nicht viel, wenn es nicht gerade die billigste Zahnpasta ist. Gerade auf Cpus ist es ziemlich egal, auf Gpus oder an Stellen mit höherer Energiedichte kann man Unterschiede messen, sind aber auch nur paar °C.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. September 2020)

Die Pasten liegen so nah beieinander, daß es meist Enttäuschungen gibt. Hier geht es um Design, Werbung, Labormeßwerte. Alleine das Auftragen macht mehr Unterschied als die Markenpasten untereinander. je geringer der Abstand CPU/Kühler umso unwichtiger wird die Qualität der Paste. Kühler und Lüfter bzw Luftweg sind entscheidend, nicht die Paste. Wenns toller klingt kann ich auch Airflow schreiben. Aber ihr könnt ja selbst ins Englische übersetzen, wenn es euch besser gefällt.
D.h. Kühlerboden sollte plan und sehr glatt sein. Mehr Paste hilft nicht mehr sondern weniger da jede Paste isoliert, nur besser als Luft ist bezüglich der Unebenheiten und Kratzern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. September 2020)

Anilman schrieb:


> Hi
> weiss einer irgendwas über die neue wärmeleitpaste???
> 
> rein von den daten her soll sie nen tick besser sein ggü der "normalen" kryonaut"



Das ist die Weiterentwicklung der bisherigen Highend-Paste mit nochmal ein bisschen besseren Eigenschaften (etwa nochmal leicht höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit). Momentan gibts noch nur die Großpackung, kleinere Spritzen werden sicherlich noch folgen.

Und nein, die Paste ist nicht "nur für Extrem-OC". Man kann sie dafür benutzen, sie funktioniert aber unter "normalen" Bedingungen genauso hervorragend (wie ihr Vorgänger Kryonaut auch schon).


----------



## Albatros1 (11. September 2020)

Habe einmal bei einem Testrechner in anderer Sache mangels Material Motorenöl hoher Viskosität benutzt. Ich war überrascht. Den Rechner, den ich gerade benutze, könnte ich bezüglich der Temp. auch damit betreiben. Nur ein paar Grad höher, glaube 3 oder 4 warens.


----------

